# partner visa



## Melika (May 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

It's good to see people here to help out each other's question.
I am persian and on a graduate visa at the moment and my partner is a australian citizen and I am preparing all the documents we need to apply for partner visa. But I have a question regarding those chats which show as a genuine relationship document for partner visa, 
I was wondering if I translate them in English would be ok or I need to have it done ba NAATI. 

Kind regards, 
Melika


----------

